
Voynich Manuscript Revealed (2018) - darkhorn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6keMgLmFEk
======
fiiv
I'm no expert in this, but this would definitely not be the first to claim to
have solved this manuscript. In fact, less than a year ago, another person
claimed that it was written in Latin shorthand and was a women's health book.
Although apparently that translation was debunked.

